# DOD 250 + Diode Switching Circuit



## PangeaDestructor (Jan 8, 2022)

I have a functional pedalpcb DOD250 without the diodes, and I'm trying to wire this (https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YSbrA-hZEN5xtWxdzNkJDVAUvD-Z9BPc/view) into the circuit. I can't see the traces on the 250 board, and the silkscreen just lists the suggested 1n270 diode, so I'm having a hard time figuring out where to wire it in. Looking at the 250 schematic, I'm thinking it should go into both pads for the lower 1n270, no idea which one should get the + vs. - wire, but i'm hoping for confirmation before i solder it in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan M (Jan 9, 2022)

I’m no expert, but here’s what I would try:

Looking at the picture of the board on the Pedalpcb store, it looks like the inboard pads for the diodes go to the volume pot and the outboard pads go to ground.  
Double check your board to make sure the outboard pads are ground.  
Then wire the +/- of the Ruger into either the top or bottom diode slot.


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2022)

minus (-) on the diode's are the side with the stripe, you'll want to use the pads for the top diode


----------



## Dan M (Jan 9, 2022)

Barry said:


> minus (-) on the diode's are the side with the stripe, you'll want to use the pads for the top diode



Wouldn’t top or bottom be the same node?


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2022)

Dan M said:


> Wouldn’t top or bottom be the same node?
> 
> View attachment 21226
> View attachment 21227


Correct it shouldn't matter, I just thought it would be easier to discern which side is ground on the top one


----------



## PangeaDestructor (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks all. Was debating between the switching diodes and an EQ circuit in there. May just have to do another with the EQ using whichever diodes I like the best in this one.


----------

